# NCC-1701 got a bump on the nose?



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I haven't built a model of the greatest starship in the galaxy sense I was a kid. Couldn't wait for it to get dark, because...she lit up! The old guys will remember this original issue with, not one, but...TWO grain of wheat bulbs! Huh, guys? One each for the saucer domes. Aaahhh, those were the days!

Anyway on to my question. I pulled down a copy of the PL 1:1000 Enterprise with a suprise (sorry fo the rhym)...she has a bump on her nose. ??

No doubt this kit has been talked to death, but I wasn't a part of it so forgive me for bringing it back up.

What are the three bumps/protrusions on the saucer section? (not the nav lights) One on the "nose", the others on P/S aft of the nav lights.

I've look at all short of sources and no bumps. What am I missing here?

Next question. The impulse engines have a diamand grid pattern on them. This I've never seen before. Again, what am I missing?

As I get into the build, looks like I may find other oddities. Can someone help me find them, prior?

Any help here would be great.

hal9001-


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The three bumps on the outer edge of the saucer are meant to represent the navigation lights in the second pilot, as seen in these screen caps:


































































The molded-in front light is a little 'long in the tooth' for what it is supposed to represent. But, it's easy enough to trim off and fix.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Trek, you're an Ace!

Just so happens my first effort is building the second pilot version. Which is odd because I never really cared that much for either pilot version, but, I figured if I don't do a good job I will have at leased got fimilar with the kit before building the series version.

I have to admit, I have more of an appreciation for the second pilot ship now that I'm starting to build. Though, should I not do a satifactory build, it will feel like less of a loss. Now, thanks to you I know what those "bumps" represent and can now go back and ADD THEM BACK ON! No big deal.

Like you said, they're way over done in the first place and needed to be removed.

To be honest, I have never notice that forward light before. As much as I've study the ship too. Suppose it always caught my eye as a window.

Thanks for taking the time to post them for me!

Now, what can you tell me about the impulse engines? Is the kit part correct for the pilot versions and not for the production one? That particular detail would be impossible to see in film caps I suppose?


hal9001-


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

You're welcome. 

The diamond pattern you speak of on the impulse engines represents a cloth mesh that was added as a detail when the studio model was modified for the series production, as seen here:










The impulse engine housing on both pilot versions was smooth.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Wow.

Any more pics like that?


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

The impulse engine housing on both pilot versions was smooth.[/QUOTE]


Well, all knowing, all seeing, Trek Ace, you came through again! Have you ever devised a way to replicate this on the 18" version?

Thanks,
hal9001-


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

THAT I have never seen! Thanks!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I have seen pics of the impulse mesh, but NEVER that pic. Something tells me Trek Ace has a deep file of reference pics. Hope to see more nuggets in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, no kiddin', me too!


*HINT, HINT...*

hal9001-


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

hal9001 said:


> Have you ever devised a way to replicate this on the 18" version?
> 
> Thanks,
> hal9001-


Actually, the original (1960's) release of the kit had that texture on the impulse engine part. The later molds from the mid-70's eliminated it, and it became all smooth, with just some demarcation lines. The original texture was quite nice, but there were some nasty dimples on the underside that had to be filled in. The combination of filling and sanding eliminated much of that detail.

I actually reproduced that detail by taking a piece of very thin sheet plastic and sticking it in a vise with a big flat file that had about the same texture pattern in the size that I needed, and basically imprinting that texture into the plastic sheet. I then brushed on a thin amount of liquid cement on a side of the impulse engine part, and wrapped the textured plastic around the edge to conform it. When the cement dried, I then cut away the excess plastic sheet from the part and trimmed it up to match the shape. I then repeated the process for the other side. Simple.

The impulse engine parts are still the wrong shape, though, and I haven't bothered correcting that.

When I finally get around to building one of the new Round 2 re-releases of the 18" kit, I'll probably do the same thing with the texturing. I never bothered with reproducing that detail on the 1/1000 scale model. It was just too small to bother with and I just painted it on.

I would imagine that the new 1/350 Round 2 kit will probably come with two or three impulse engine parts to match the two different pilot versions, and the production version - at least in the 'premiere' version of the kit.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Captain April said:


> Wow.
> 
> Any more pics like that?


I...ahhh, I second this. I think that's one of the most AMAZING pics of the filming model I've ever seen.

Know what that reminds me of? The kind of mesh bags that some kinds of fruit used to come in at the grocery store. 

From a 'technobabble' viewpoint it looks like some kind of replaceable thermal blanket or shielding. I assume the main reason it was added was to help define the engine area and break up the reflection and brightness of light.


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Great detail photo! Looks to me like woven fiberglass cloth.


----------



## faefrost (May 10, 2011)

I'm not sure on the P/S bumps, but the one on the nose was one of the round light bulbs similar to those used for the Port and Starboard running lights and originally intended as a forward navigation light. For whatever reason it did not work or they were unable to wire the light, so they painted over it leaving a bump shape on the studio model.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Wow, great pic Trek Ace! Thanks.
Jim


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

A quick word of warning: don't get excited and start adding 3 round holes to the back of the impulse deck on your models. The photo in question is a close-up of the impulse deck after the 1991-92 restoration. The outer 2 holes are where 2 long screws secure the deck to the saucer, and during the series they were covered over with putty. In 1991 Ed Miarecki located the screws with a magnet, and after the restoration he left the screws exposed.

Gary


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Good to know.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Some of you may gasp, but this PL 1:1000 TOS E is one of the worst models I've build in a long, long time. No doubt the fact that it's a "snap kit" makes for the LOUSY fit of EVERY part, but man, this kit is taking hrs. and hrs. of corrections and mods just to get it to look decent!! I mean, com on! EVERY PART? Well...that's not exactly true...the hanger bay doors fit pretty well! Oh, and the lower dome clear part too.

It has a good shape and all but I _*had*_ plans to build numerous kits but I'm not so sure now. Lots and lots of tweeking of parts here I tell'ya.

On several occasions I almost found out if the model could actually fly! :freak:

hal9001-


----------

